
Krita 3.0: The Animation Release - r3bl
https://krita.org/krita-3-0-release-notes/
======
emilsedgh
Krita is having a Kickstarter campaign [0] to fund next year's development.

There is also a blog post [1] describing how Krita is funded and as you can
see, the Kickstarter campaign plays a huge role in its development.

So if you are a Krita user, consider funding the campaign.

[0]
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/krita/krita-2016-lets-m...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/krita/krita-2016-lets-
make-text-and-vector-art-awesome)

[1] [https://krita.org/item/funding-kritas-
development/](https://krita.org/item/funding-kritas-development/)

Edit: The campaign has already reached its goal, but there are stretch goals
to achieve.

~~~
reitanqild
Really happy to see some real contributions! Maybe crowdfunding and Open
Source has a bright future together?

------
SwellJoe
Krita has come a _long_ way since I last looked at it. I had no idea it was
still so actively developed. Super cool. I don't do a lot of visual stuff, and
I've always reached for Gimp or Inkscape when I need to...but, seeing some of
the stuff Krita can do makes me wanna give it a try next time I need art.

~~~
baldfat
I was one of the few that really was disappointed in the change of Krita from
a better Gimp (In my opinion) to a Painting Program. I still funded the
project and just trusted the vision of the team. They really have hit a home
run and they are a shinning example of what Open Source can do.

Now here is hoping Gimp can learn and blow away the competition in raster
image processing.

------
nwah1
Love Krita. This upgrade to QT5 will provide an important base for future
development. The brisk pace of development is encouraging.

Although I still find myself using GIMP and Inkscape for usability reasons.
But, given that they are being developed at a snail's pace, I tend to think I
will be increasingly using Krita.

~~~
macco
Do they really compete with each other? I thought they would complement each
other, am I wrong?

~~~
lake99
I think they complement each other. Gimp is probably powerful, but I by the
time I figure out how to do something, I forget what I was trying to do in the
first place. Krita is easy to use, but can't do SVG. And Inkscape is still the
best for SVG.

~~~
emilsedgh
One of the major goals of this year for Krita is improved SVG support.

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/krita/krita-2016-lets-m...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/krita/krita-2016-lets-
make-text-and-vector-art-awesome)

------
bobajeff
Now that Krita has finished the QT5 port I wonder if we'll see a touch version
for Android and iOS soon.

~~~
reddotX
and Ubuntu Phone

~~~
boudewijnrempt
Well, we broke the tablet gui we had when we ported to Qt5. It's going to take
some time to restore in a sensible way. I do want Krita on my Android Hybrid
Cintiq Companion, but I worry that that tablet is not powerful enough...

------
wingerlang
Krita means crayon in Swedish, fitting.

~~~
unwind
The original author is German.

From the About page:

 _The name KImageShop fell foul of trademark law in Germany, and KImageShop
was renamed to Krayon, which also appeared to infringe on an existing
trademark, so Krayon was finally renamed to Krita in 2002._

Of course, "Krita" can also be read as K-rita, where "rita" means "draw" in
Swedish (but not in German) and the K is the usual Qt/KDE prefix.

However, here[0] is a mailing list message from 2002 that answers:

 _it is the Swedish work [sic] for crayon._

So it seems you're really spot on.

[0]
[https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kimageshop/2002-November/0000...](https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kimageshop/2002-November/000060.html)

~~~
wingerlang
I'd hope so, as it is my native tongue.

------
unixhero
Yay. I use Krita for all my Photoshop-like needs. Now it just got Even better.

------
baldfat
> Linux AppImages – Now different Linux users can have the latest version
> without waiting on their distribution repository updates.

This sounds REALLY interesting. I am dying to see how the Debian community
takes to this idea.

[http://appimage.org/](http://appimage.org/)

> Download an application, make it executable, and run! No need to install. No
> system libraries or system preferences are altered.

------
kzrdude
MyPaint still exists and its 1.2 release is a very nice program. It's more
focused and has less features than Krita, but it's also very ergonomic to work
with. Does anyone know if MyPaint is likely to stick around, when Krita is
developing so much?

~~~
thedaemon
I have since stopped using MyPaint and have even uninstalled it. Krita does
the same and more these days.

------
tehrei
Artists who use Linux always seemed like a crazy bunch.

Btw, if anyone needs a simple image editor for Linux, I can't recommend Pinta
enough. It's basically Paint.NET. Gimp didn't have the one feature I need -
drawing lines, squares, circles, etc. and Kolourpaint doesn't have layers.

------
0x54MUR41
Love Krita. By the way, out of topic here. Does Krita support for note-
sketching?

I know the most of use cases using Krita is sketching characters.

------
lqdc13
Seems really buggy on OSX (just drew two rectangles and filled them with
colors - some parts of the rectangle don't appear until you zoom in and then
back out 2x).

Paint for Windows still seems like the single best drawing program for simple
things.

~~~
scardine
Krita is for art, not for simple things - comparing it with paint is kind of
disrespectful even if meant as a joke.

It has an amazing selection of preset brushes and my personal experience with
it is joyful.

~~~
coldtea
> _Krita is for art, not for simple things - comparing it with paint is kind
> of disrespectful even if meant as a joke._

That doesn't even make sense.

First of all, it's not "for art" as some abstract ideal, it's for drawing and
graphic design. Which includes "simple things" like drawing perfect circles
and triangles in the day-to-day requirements.

Second, nothing about "art" (even high art) precludes it being good at the
things the parent mentions. If anything, they should be a prerequisite.
Artists have used rulers and compasses in real life since forever.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
>Artists have used rulers and compasses in real life since forever. //

Perhaps you could highlight some well known artists using a geometric drawing
style to prove your point? My first thought would be Mondrian but I'd go with
an app targeting vector graphics to get that effect.

~~~
kzrdude
Here's a Krita timelapse of a painting that starts with using a "ruler"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEXnpwIL45Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEXnpwIL45Y)

